# You are always on my mind



## kevsgirlalways

Hi, I would like to ask, how do you say "You are always on my mind" in Mandarin (pinyin though) ?

Thanks!


----------



## samanthalee

Hi, in what context will it be used? You will be saying it to
a) your best friend
b) your boyfriend/girlfriend

In a telephone conversation? Face-to-face?
You haven't seen each other for months and have to wait for some time before you will be meeting again? You are meeting now after many months apart?

Such details will affect the choice of words used. There is no perfect direct translation between English and Chinese.


----------



## kevsgirlalways

Really? Sorry, I didn't know that. Well I'm going to send a postcard to a friend whom I haven't met in a long time, and I don't know when I will ever meet him again. I would like to add the "You are always on my mind" sentence before I pen off.

Thanks


----------



## samanthalee

kevsgirlalways said:


> Really? Sorry, I didn't know that. Well I'm going to send a postcard to a friend whom I haven't met in a long time, and I don't know when I will ever meet him again. I would like to add the "You are always on my mind" sentence before I pen off.
> 
> Thanks


 
In that case, a good choice will be
Hěn gùa niàn nǐ (See attachment in case you can't see the ácçènts)

This means miss you and worry about you very much.

It is not overly serious and not intimate (ie. not between lovers). It is used between close friends, and also between parents and children.


----------



## kevsgirlalways

Thanks a lot! By the way, may I ask if you know what does this mean - "Ni mei miao zai wo xin zhong li" ? Is it a form of saying that one is thinking about someone, as well? 

Thanks


----------



## I_like_my_TV

kevsgirlalways said:
			
		

> "Ni mei _miao_ zai wo xin zhong li" ? Is it a form of saying that one is thinking about someone, as well?


Kind of, but it should be "Ni mei _mao_ zai wo xin zhong li"


----------



## samanthalee

kevsgirlalways said:


> Thanks a lot! By the way, may I ask if you know what does this mean - "Ni mei miao zai wo xin zhong li" ? Is it a form of saying that one is thinking about someone, as well?
> 
> Thanks


 
Ni: you
mei: every
miao: second
zai: place of existence
wo: me/I
xin: heart
zhong: centre
li: inside

You are in my heart every single second.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

samanthalee said:
			
		

> Ni: you
> mei: every
> miao: second


So I got it wrong. I thought it was "Ni mei mao/ 你美貌".


----------



## kevsgirlalways

samanthalee said:


> Ni: you
> mei: every
> miao: second
> zai: place of existence
> wo: me/I
> xin: heart
> zhong: centre
> li: inside
> 
> You are in my heart every single second.



Thanks for the translation. In that sentence, is "zhong" necessary, or can we just say "Ni mei miao zai wo xin li"?


----------



## samanthalee

kevsgirlalways said:


> Thanks for the translation. In that sentence, is "zhong" necessary, or can we just say "Ni mei miao zai wo xin li"?


 
I believe "Ni mei miao zai wo xin li" is not a common expression, nor is "Ni mei miao zai wo xin zhong li".

You can say either "wo xin zhong" or "wo xin li", the choice of which depends on speech habit as both mean the same thing and are grammatically equivalent too.


----------



## eidolon

kevsgirlalways said:


> Thanks for the translation. In that sentence, is "zhong" necessary, or can we just say "Ni mei miao zai wo xin li"?


 
"xin li" can be used too. But your sentence sounds strange,which should be"Ni mei miao dou zai wo xin li"(你每秒都在我心里).


----------



## coconutpalm

A more literary translation: 你的身影萦绕在我心中。ni3 de shen1 ying3 ying2 rao4 zai4 wo3 xin1 zhong1.
But I think it's too intimate for friends.


----------



## kevsgirlalways

coconutpalm said:


> A more literary translation: 你的身影萦绕在我心中。ni3 de shen1 ying3 ying2 rao4 zai4 wo3 xin1 zhong1.
> But I think it's too intimate for friends.



What does this mean?


----------



## Flaminius

你的 - your
身影 - image
萦绕 - tag along
在 - at
我心中 - inside my heart


----------

